
Scheduling glitch leaves thousands of American Air flights in December pilotless - sharjeelsayed
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-american-airline-workers/scheduling-glitch-leaves-thousands-of-american-air-flights-in-december-pilotless-idUSKBN1DT2R8?il=0
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Alana Wise / Reuters: Pilots union says a computer glitch
on bidding system for holidays means 15K+ American Airlines flights between
December 17-31 have no pilot_

